# Can A Plugin Exist to Present ones Presets...



## ronandownes (Mar 27, 2008)

...Ones presets as a 2 dimensional grid of buttons on a secondary screen. 

I read about the hardware soluion of a dedicated Keyboard for this but a SW solution would seem to be far better.

Am I a dreamer or a realist in wanting this.

Ronan


----------



## ronandownes (Mar 27, 2008)

Think of my request as one where ones presets are like actions in Button mode in Photoshop.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2008)

Definitely a dreamer for now Ronan!


----------



## ronandownes (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Victoria,
save me a test . Once you have begun an export of a collection can you continue to work the files witout effecting the export.

Ronan


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 27, 2008)

ronandownes;114'1 said:
			
		

> Thanks Victoria,
> save me a test . Once you have begun an export of a collection can you continue to work the files witout effecting the export.
> 
> Ronan


Frequently, I was amazed being able to continue working while Lightroom was already working on up to four tasks at once! But I never tried to work on anything that Lightroom was already working on. So, export a collection but work on other images not included in that collection...


----------

